# Newbie - just petitioned my local lodge



## wfiggins

Greetings!

My name is Will, I live in Southern California and I currently have a petition in at the local lodge. 

This forum was a great help in deciding if Masonery was for me. Great discussions going on. 

I have a strong interest in the education side of Masonery, I guess it's called esoteric Masonery? The histories, meanings and self improvement all speak to me. I can't wait! Hopefully I'm accepted. 

I look forward to joining in!

Thanks

Will


----------



## goomba

Keep us up to date on your progress.


----------



## wfiggins

First investigative interview tonight. Should my wife go as well?


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## dfreybur

wfiggins said:


> First investigative interview tonight. Should my wife go as well?



She does need to know what you are getting involved with and approve.  So generally it is preferred that your wife be there.  Maybe required maybe not, but definitely perfered.


----------



## wfiggins

Thanks for that info. I'm pretty nervous


----------



## Levelhead

Make SURE your wife is there AND tell her to ask AS MANY questions as she wants ..,,, TRUST ME. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Levelhead

My wife did not ask too many questions. And when my initiation night came up, the first thing she asked was: "so do you know whats gonna happen?". I said nope! Then she broke out the computer and the google man spit out some stuff that was out.of.controll.,

Once you get initiated, do your self a favor and buy her the book "Walking With The Widows Son" matter of fact order it tonight so you cam have it when the questions start flowing at you. 

I got that book for wife and it cleared a lot of stuff up.  




Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

Welcome to the community here!


----------



## Morris

wfiggins said:


> Greetings!
> 
> My name is Will, I live in Southern California and I currently have a petition in at the local lodge.
> 
> This forum was a great help in deciding if Masonery was for me. Great discussions going on.
> 
> I have a strong interest in the education side of Masonery, I guess it's called esoteric Masonery? The histories, meanings and self improvement all speak to me. I can't wait! Hopefully I'm accepted.
> 
> I look forward to joining in!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Will


Good luck to you. 




Jeff


----------



## wfiggins

Thanks guys! The first interview went really well and the interviewer seemed excited to have me join. He mentioned he's going to be the WM next year so I thought that was pretty cool. 

My wife went and she's impressed. 

Two more to go!

Exited!


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## wfiggins

Second interview is tonight. Only one week left after this, so I am guessing third interview next week sometime. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Warrior1256

Welcome and the best of luck to you. Please keep us updated on your progress.


----------



## wfiggins

All the interviews are done, met some nice guys!

Not sure if they voted on me on Tuesday as the last interviewer was last minute (was out of town). 

If not Tuesday then they will vote next month. Excited!



Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Jraiford

Once initiated, the work really begins. Bit of advice. Pay close attention to the initiation. Good luck, and welcome to the lodge


----------



## wfiggins

Thanks! My initiation is at the end of the month. Kind of nervous honestly. 
What should I wear?


----------



## Jraiford

Depends on your lodge. I wore a nice shirt and blue jeans. And unless a District Deputy is visiting, thats what i wear to lodge. A suit and tie for special events


----------



## MaineMason

Jraiford said:


> Depends on your lodge. I wore a nice shirt and blue jeans. And unless a District Deputy is visiting, thats what i wear to lodge. A suit and tie for special events


I always wear a suit and tie to stated meetings. As an officer, I feel that is appropriate though some people come from blue-collar jobs directly to lodge and wear less formal clothes, including a couple of officers, and the last couple of WMs felt that was preferable to not having them there at all!

All officers at my lodge wear tuxes for degree work.


----------



## MaineMason

Congratulations on your acceptance as a candidate! I've served on inquiry committees for my lodge, and of course, went through that process myself. The advice about wives/spouses given in this thread is good. I'm always quick to point out that there associated bodies for women and girls (as well as for boys)--the Masonic family is large indeed. 

I am a fifth generation Mason in my family and that has gotten me to thinking that it's not just your spouse and/or kids who might want to know something of what you're up to. It went as almost a given that I would petition the Lodge (it took me until I was 44 to do so, by the way) as far as my family was concerned, but I realize not everyone grew up in a family where almost all of the male members were Masons and some of the ladies were Eastern Star and some had been DeMolay or Rainbow Girls. So I also think that anyone who is petitioning a lodge as an adult where no one else in the family has been a Mason or where it is separated by a couple of generations might share some of that with the family. Unless, of course, it would cause discord, at which point a man keeps it to himself. I know many Masons in that boat as well as many in mine. 
Above all, use discretion but err on the side of openness about your endeavor and journey as far as is appropriate.


----------



## Jraiford

MaineMason said:


> I always wear a suit and tie to stated meetings. As an officer, I feel that is appropriate though some people come from blue-collar jobs directly to lodge and wear less formal clothes, including a couple of officers, and the last couple of WMs felt that was preferable to not having them there at all!
> 
> All officers at my lodge wear tuxes for degree work.



It is usually hot inside the lodge, since the building is opened and AC turned on about an hour before the meeting starts. We are casual, except for installments, awards, and GL officers visits. We draw the line at shorts and flip flops tho. And sometimes, even overalls are worn. We do not wear tuxedos for the degree work, however, i think it would be  interesting if we did.


----------



## MaineMason

Jraiford said:


> It is usually hot inside the lodge, since the building is opened and AC turned on about an hour before the meeting starts. We are casual, except for installments, awards, and GL officers visits. We draw the line at shorts and flip flops tho. And sometimes, even overalls are worn. We do not wear tuxedos for the degree work, however, i think it would be  interesting if we did.


We have air conditioning, and we're in Maine! Tuxes for degree work we consider to be "serious". I lived in Texas for 20 some odd years, and I wore a tux to the Symphony at Jones Hall in Houston and would do the same for degree work up here in Maine and do. 
That being said, we meet on the level and part on the square and when I end up in the East, some years from now, I'd rather have folks there than dictate their dress code.


----------



## wfiggins

Well, my initiation is in an hour and a half. Pretty nervous, but excited.


----------



## Brother JC

Breathe, we've all been there.


----------



## Jraiford

Well? Let us know your thoughts!


----------



## Warrior1256

wfiggins said:


> Well, my initiation is in an hour and a half. Pretty nervous, but excited.


Congratulations brother.


----------



## dfreybur

Welcome to the family once adopted brother.


----------



## wfiggins

Thanks brothers! That was quite the experience. Still absorbing, but it was very impactful and seemed full of lessons. No doubt I will be learning them for a long time.  
All the brothers did great and the refreshments after was a great time. 

Lots of questions for my coach tonight.


----------



## Derek Harvey

wfiggins said:


> Thanks brothers! That was quite the experience. Still absorbing, but it was very impactful and seemed full of lessons. No doubt I will be learning them for a long time.
> All the brothers did great and the refreshments after was a great time.
> 
> Lots of questions for my coach tonight.


Wait you got refreshments afterward...man that's not fair lol.


----------



## wfiggins

Just an update - did my proficiency and afterward was passed last night. I really enjoyed the FC degree, was amazing information and beautiful.


----------



## dfreybur

wfiggins said:


> Just an update - did my proficiency and afterward was passed last night. I really enjoyed the FC degree, was amazing information and beautiful.



Welcome again to the family twice adopted brother.


----------

